# Forum Home Renovation Structural Renovation  Sisalation or Insulation

## Plush-it

I am getting my house reroofed and in the quotes one roofer has included using sisalation and another insulation.  What is the difference in these products? And is there a considerable price difference?  Which one would you recommend? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## axella

We are going to have our tile roof replaced with CB this year, and had someone around to look and quote. 
Sisalation is a moisture barrier. There was also another insulation which acted as much as a sound-dampener, as anything. A steel roof can make it hard to sleep during heavy rain, without it, unless loud noise doesn't bother you.

----------


## ThinkBathrooms

Plush-it, 
What axella said, and even if it is not a steel roof where you would use a batt that provides thermal and acoustic insulation, you should install batts that provide sound thermal insulation. 
To answer your question, the guy who quoted you is not trying to rip you off and there is no harm in asking them to separate the ceiling insulation component from the rest of it so you can see the difference.   
I would recommend that you use both.

----------


## Plush-it

Ty for the replies.  I'm a novice at this so I'm thankful for any comments.  Another question. What do you think about the product called Anticon?

----------


## ThinkBathrooms

Anticon is a good product to use under a metal roof.

----------


## Pulse

sisalation is often used as a generic name for insulation foil or sarking which goes under the roofing. Helps with weatherproofing (under tiles more than steel) and reduces summer heat being radiated into the roof space. Anticon is an insulation blanket with sarking attached, it has all the benefits of sarking as well as offering some sound insulation for rainfall and some thermal insulation to heat transfer. Anticon usually comes as a blanket. 
It doesn't make a huge difference which one you pick, as long as you have ceiling insulation as well. The ceiling insulation is usually at least twice as effective as anticon. 
Cheers
Pulse

----------


## Bloss

:Wat they said:  Use both they do different things. 
Anticon is simply batt with a foil backing or foil with a batt lining .  .  . it is very good to use under a roof, but is really an upgrade to plain foil (sisalation) in a regular gable roof. Foil is around R-1 Anticon comes in various thicknesses and the summer & winter values start from around R-2 depending upon the type you get - you need batts on the ceiling too. Anticon is a great option for cathedral ceilings or roofs with restricted space - the Anticon 95 is R3.6 summer and R 3.1 winter.

----------


## barney118

:What he said: 
They will all give you an "R" rating the blanket will obviously give a better rating. There are different weights of foil too when enquiring you will pay for what you get. I used medium foil sisilation ontop of pine battens, this allows you to use foil clips to get the blanket tight and not saggy. Orginally I was going to use steel battens but changed when this problem came up.

----------


## sundancewfs

We had our tile roof replaced with tin last year and used Insulbreak65 from Aircell. It works great! It is definitely not noisy like the old tin roofs I remember growing up with. We also have bulk batts in the ceiling.  Aircell

----------


## Bloss

> We had our tile roof replaced with tin last year and used Insulbreak65 from Aircell. It works great! It is definitely not noisy like the old tin roofs I remember growing up with. We also have bulk batts in the ceiling.  Aircell

  Insulbreak and similar are simply a slightly better performing foil (through the added air captured in the cells) - so suitable to replace sisalation and the like. They are not equivalent in thermal performance to the composite products like Anticon - and don't claim to be (well the manufacturer doesn't anyway).

----------

